# PHP 5.3 already on its way out.



## kpa (Jul 13, 2013)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=322936

Don't shoot the messenger or the port maintainer but direct your flames to the PHP developers. It's going to be another update hell for PHP users :OO


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 13, 2013)

All users of PHP are encouraged to upgrade to PHP 5.5. See the ChangeLog.

Also announced on the official PHP website.


----------



## xtaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Well I just tried to update from 5.4 to 5.5 and had to revert back to 5.4 It seems the www/pecl-APC port doesn't want to compile with 5.5. I will have to wait until it gets fixed and stick with 5.4 in the meantime.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 15, 2013)

xtaz said:
			
		

> Well I just tried to update from 5.4 to 5.5 and had to revert back to 5.4 It seems the www/pecl-APC port doesn't want to compile with 5.5. I will have to wait until it gets fixed and stick with 5.4 in the meantime.



If you are having problems with APC and PHP 5.5, you should note that alternative solutions exist, see a list of PHP accelerators. I suggest trying www/pecl-zendopcache instead. That is where development is focused now.


----------



## xtaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Ahhhhh. Yes, it seems that's the focus for PHP5.5 onwards. OK thanks for letting me know that, I'll check it out.

*edit* Well that was easy. Switched over to that, seems to work. Just had to change a few ini settings. Excellent, now I can switch back to PHP 5.5 then.


----------



## frijsdijk (Jul 17, 2013)

Also IonCube loader is not yet available for 5.5.


----------

